
Ask HN: Recommendations for internal docs / knowledge-base? - _s
Digital Agency; we&#x27;ve got an incredible amount of docs scattered between google drive, emails, confluence, repo wiki&#x27;s and readme&#x27;s, trello&#x2F;aha, and inside people&#x27;s heads - just thought I&#x27;d see if folks have any advice &#x2F; recommendations on tools &#x2F; processes to get it all together in one place, and make it more uniform &#x2F; easier to search &#x2F; use - as currently it&#x27;s still easier just to grab the &quot;knowledge&quot; person and pick their brain (with the detriment of disturbing them during their current work sprint).<p>I&#x27;m more concerned with &quot;internal&quot; stuff; such as guides to a platform, who to notify when X happens, or who&#x27;d be the best person to talk to about Y platform etc - essentially a company handbook of sorts, rather than client related stuff such as specs &#x2F; scope of works etc.
======
nwrk
Few contenders for you:

[https://documize.com/](https://documize.com/) \- can be self-hosted with
open-source community version

[https://www.nuclino.com/](https://www.nuclino.com/) \- free in beta

